
What's up with Google? Yesterday personalized home pages, today adsense - davidw

======
davidw
Yesterday their personalized home pages went screwy (I seem to have lost some
of my tabs):

<http://groups.google.com/group/Google_Web_Search_Help-
Personalizing/msg/8b91d7361a074343>

Today, adsense seems to have disappeared from my sites. I didn't see it on
reddit, either.

<http://groups.google.com/group/adsense-help-troubleshooting/topics>

Wonder what's going on in the google plex...

~~~
davidw
__Update __

Things seem to be back to normal, but still... kind of odd that two fairly
major problems turned up in such a short period of time. Makes one wonder what
they're up to.

------
yaacovtp
They've been changing the location of the different search links - news,
blogs, images etc and it's driving me crazy.

